# Goat with Diarrhear after worming



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

I bought some new goats this weekend. One of the ones I bought had bottle jaw a month or so ago and the breeder said the goat was over the hump. He had been treating her and wormed her with Valbazen. She needed one more dose when I took her home, but he was out and I didn't have any. She was acting normal, he eye lids were gaining color, she was eating and having normal goat berries. We bought her and she had a two hour ride home to a nice foot tall field of wild grass with fresh water. When she arrived, I gave her a little feed, some corn, and some alfalfa. I decided to worm her with Ivomec Plus because I didn't have Valbazen and I didn't want to forget to worm her. Now she has really bad diarrhea. She acts normal. She eats normal. 

What do you think caused this? Worming, stress of moving her? New pasture, feed, and alfalfa? 

What should I do? I was going to give her probios after work. Depending upon if she is dehydrated I will give her electrolytes. What about the diarrhea? Do I let it blow to get out whatever she needs out, or try to stop it?

I did not do a temperature. I don't want to go near that end, but I will if needed.


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

You should definitely do a temp, just in case, but probiotics are definitely in order. The worming, the new food, and so much pasture are all reasons to give probiotics. All 3 at once may have been a bit much. I would take her off feed until this clears and if you could cut back on her pasture time and then slowly increase it, that would help too. Keep giving probiotics until the new routine normalizes, the diarrhea is completely gone, plus a few more days.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

She was in a pasture similar to mine 100% of the time before we bought her. I don't know if it was the same type of grass, but they both looked the same.


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

Good, that probably eliminates one contributor.  In that case, leave her on pasture and cut back the alfalfa and cut out the grain. It should only take a day or 2 to see improvement with the probiotics. But get that temp incase it's Clostridium or something.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

I will do that after work. I will wash her back end first. It was too cold last night, but it is only getting down to 68°F over night tonight.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

Her temp is 104.7F. She is laying around and not eating.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Take away all grain, only hay and browse until she's better. Sounds like she's running a temp, so antibiotics should be next on your list (is it hot out right now?). Is her diarrhea green or brown in color, any blood? 

I agree on starting with b complex, probios and electrolyte drench if she won't drink on her own.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

It is 88F outside here. 

Her diarrhea is brown runny mud. No blood.

What over the counter antibiotics should I give? Do I give it in addition to B complex?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Tylan 200 is a good otc choice..1 cc per 25# sub Q every 12 hours...brown poop is usually worm/cocci...since you treated for worm.already. I would treat for cocci...or have a fecal done to confirm..and yes..give.b complex as well


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

Would cocci come on like that? Health one day, then moved and wormed, then symptoms. 

She was getting over bottle jaw from three weeks ago.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Yep the stress of moving can cause a flourishing of worms and cocci. Pull down her lower eyelids and take a good look: they should be a salmon pink-red color. If not she's anemic, and you'll need to do red cell or injected iron along with the cocci meds...I think a fecal is the best idea, so you know what you're dealing with.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes, Things to watch for when getting a new goat is Shipping fever, worms and cocci...stress lowers immune system...opens doors and can act up quick...


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

I spoke to the breeder and took an average of what all of you combined said and treated with what I could find locally. 

She got
30 cc pepto
6 cc red cells
200 cc pedialyte
15 cc Probiotics
5 cc B complex
6 cc LA 200

I spread it out over the evening. 

She then got her own suite in the barn with new bedding, fresh water, and coastal hay.

I am going to check her at 4am and may run her to the very tomorrow. She is one of my boys 100% registered does.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

She is more alert today. She greeted me in her pen at 4am. She is eating hay. She still has diarrhea (no blood). I tried to take her temperature, but the batteries in my thermometer were dead. Her ears felt hot. She was snotty. Hopefully it was due to the hay and the pine chips in her new pen. 

I gave her:
30CC pepto
5 cc red cells
300 cc pedialyte
10 cc probiotics


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

Going to the vet at 11.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

sounds like you are on the right track....hope the vet can offer some help...keep us posted!!


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

Back from the vet.

The goat was full of worms. I wormed her with Ivomed Plus on Saturday and it killed the worms, but the eggs were still coming out. I think she said 3 or 4 types of worms and a little cocci. The vet said that I had a large worm kill off and that is causing the problems. The vet gave her a steroid and an antibiotic. She thinks the wormer the breeder was using wasn't doing anything to the worms. 

She is going to be in the barn for a while so I can keep the eggs in one location and clean up after her. I am giving her corid daily for 5 days, probiotics, red cells, coastal, a little alfalfa, and electrolytes/water drench. 

She feels much better today. She is walking around her pen and it looks like she is flagging for the boys. I don't know if that is what she is really doing or if she doesn't like what is all over her tail. 

Thanks for all the help. This site is the best.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Glad you got answers......I would also re worm her in ten days after the last with ivomec plus...then again ten days later and once last in time 30 days after the last...follow up with Probiotics 3-4 hours after each worming..


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

I know the worms will never be all gone, but when will the number of eggs being shed be low enough that I can stop cleaning up after her.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

we rake here 3-4 times a months...its a large area and we get blisters lol..my kids plead..." mom, stop raking " lol..( they do pile pickup)...but as you said...there will always be worms...but right after worming...I would think several days will be heavier....so I might clean up 3-4 days after worming then again after the second worming, then the third ect....feed off the ground of course and clean feeders and mineral keepers of all poo...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I use a worming pen that is used for nothing else. I worm goats in there, leave them for a couple days and then let the chickens take over from there. The chickens keep everything turned and scratched to kill the eggs. I do rake as needed after they are done.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

I want to turn her out into a field with grass. I have her in the barn with just hay and she is trying so hard to get out. We have been walking her in an area that we never have goats so that she can graze and not infect the others. She acts like she has never eaten before. 

Unfortunately the diarrhea is still flowing.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I know its hard to keep her dry lotted...but graze can sometimes make runs worse or prevent from firming up when rich or wet...feeding her hay is better right now...until she firms up...lots of fresh water and a bucket of electrolytes to choose from...


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

I just spoke with the vet. She wants me to keep the doe in the barn until I have a good fecal count.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

Finally no scours. She was full of energy and ate and drank a bunch yesterday. 

I did my first FEC and I got 3000 eggs/gram.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad she is feeling better. That is a high egg count. Especially if she has recently been treated.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

It was my first attempt at a FEC, but I have a ton of lab experience. I am sure I did it right. It didn't seem like that many eggs. I had 27 in the first cell and 33 in the second cell. I multiplied 60 by 50 and got 3000 eggs/gram.


----------

